# RR: 130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Phillips (cond.), Tallis Scholars	(1980)










2.	Phillips (cond.), Tallis Scholars	(1994, live in Rome)










3.	Summerly (cond.), Oxford Camerata	(1994)










4.	Hill (cond.), Westminster Cathedral Choir	(1987)










5.	Preston (cond.), Westminster Abbey Choir	(1986)










6.	Turner (cond.), Pro Cantione Antiqua	(1978)










7.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen	(1990)










8.	Keene (cond.), Voices of Ascension	(1996)










9.	Da Col (cond.), Odhecaton	(2010)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Phillips (cond.), Tallis Scholars	(1980)
2.	Phillips (cond.), Tallis Scholars	(1994, live in Rome)
3.	Summerly (cond.), Oxford Camerata	(1994)
4.	Hill (cond.), Westminster Cathedral Choir	(1987)
5.	Preston (cond.), Westminster Abbey Choir	(1986)
6.	Turner (cond.), Pro Cantione Antiqua	(1978)
7.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen	(1990)
8.	Keene (cond.), Voices of Ascension	(1996)
9.	Da Col (cond.), Odhecaton	(2010)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

